# Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m



## Jari_St.Pauli (4. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

hat jemand eine Fenwick Ironfeather (Iron Feather 3,05m 10ft 8-32g) II zu hause rumliegen und braucht sie nicht mehr?
Ich hätte da Interesse an einem Kauf.
Oder hat jemand einen guten Tipp, wo ich sie günstig neu kaufen kann?  

Das wäre toll.

Und,... sorry wegen Doppelposting, aber so erreicht man manchmal einfach mehr Leute. 

Herzl. Grüße, Jan


----------



## marioschreiber (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Wer eine hat wird sie wohl nicht her geben . 
Ich würde auch eine nehmen !


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Ich hab schon online-Shops in DK und UK gefunden, die wohl noch welche haben, aber der Versand ist teuer.
Ausserdem hab ich noch ein Geschäft in Kopenhagen gefunden, in dem sie gerade im Angebot ist, aber die wollen nicht versenden 

Aber, gut zu wissen, dass Du evtl auch eine willst, da kann man am Ende was am Versand sparen.

Petri, Jan


----------



## Dingsens (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Moin Jari_St.Pauli,

ruf doch mal bei Moritz in KaKi an und frag die mal. Ist doch nur ein Katzensprung von dir entfernt.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Jo, das hab ich auch schon gedacht. Ich check das morgen mal, aber da darf man sich wohl nicht zu viele Hoffnungen machen, weil da soo viele Leute ein- und ausgehen und die Rute ja leider nicht mehr gebaut wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Gibt doch noch Alternativen von Ruten mit dem gleichen Blank! 
Die dann zudem weniger kosten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *Gibt doch noch Alternativen von Ruten mit dem gleichen Blank! *
> *Die dann zudem weniger kosten.*






Stimmt,:m

aber schau dir die Stöcke mal genauer an.

Die,die ich in den Händen hatte,waren zum großen Teil 
Ausschuß (krumm wie ein Weidenstock).


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Oha, das liest sich ja wechselhaft. Also, klärt mich doch mal auf.
Welche Alternativen mit gleichem Blank gibt's?
Und ist das dann wirklich B- oder C-Ware?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Gibt eine von Skorpion http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2836039&postcount=11 
was man in Kaltenkirchen oder bei Maro Angeln erwerben könnte/konnte (?),
oder die Berkley SSGS Titanium  mit dem vermurksten Griff, die SeriesOne/Skeletor 10ft -32g auch.
Die sollen laut den verschiedenen Vergleichern denselben Blank haben.
Ich selber hatte noch keine identischen Gewichtsklassen von Ironfeather und Clone in der Hand.
Meine Berkley SSGS Titanium 3,05m -32g fühlt sich befreit und im Neuaufbau jedenfalls richtig gut an! :m


----------



## torskkonge (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Moin.
Nur mal 'ne Frage:?.
Warum muß es unbedingt eine Fenwick sein?.
LG Jörg


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



torskkonge schrieb:


> Moin.
> Nur mal 'ne Frage:?.
> Warum muß es unbedingt eine Fenwick sein?.
> LG Jörg


 


Weil die top ist?:m
Ich würde meine nicht mehr weggeben.


----------



## FisherMan66 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Richtig geiler Stecken. #6
Ist mein und bleibt mein :m

@ TE

Ich habe auch ne Skorpion, aber irgendwie fühlt sich die Fenwick besser an, obwohl meine Skorpion kein Montagsstück ist. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich mit einer Fenwick Rute meinen ersten Lachs gefangen habe :g #6


----------



## Enigma (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Hi,

Kann mal ne EGI Collector 862MH in den Raum werfen. Sie ist 2,68 lang WG 15-45g und sie wiegt 135gr. Nicht kopflastig, sehr edel verarbeitet und wie sie sich aufläd. Unglaublich. 

Ich schmeisse locker, mit ner 15lbs geflochtenen Toray Sea Bass, verbunden mit ner Stella 2500, über 100m mitn 18gr Blinker.

Hab beide Ruten in der Hand gehabt, weil ich sie auch mal gesucht habe. Zum Glück hab ich sie nicht gekauft. Nur mal so zur anregung, es ist nicht immer alles Gold was glänzt.

Enigma


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Genau darum geht es mir eigentlich.
Maximale Wurfweite mit Ködern von 12-20 Gramm.
Ich habe ne 3m Shimano Aspire 15-45, die ich wirklich toll finde,
aber irgendwie bringen die Würfe mit 18 Gramm-Ködern nicht so richtig Spass damit. Ab 21g würde ich sie aber nicht eintauschen wollen. Also dachte ich mir, nachdem ich fast alles zu dem Thema hier im Forum gelesen habe, dass die Ironfeather 8-32 möglicherweise der richtige Stock für mich ist, also immer raus mit den Tipps zum Kauf


----------



## Matrix (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Moin,
du solltest echt mal bei Moritz anrufen, die haben einiges von Fenwick da, auch wenn es nicht die ist, die du suchst aber ich z.B. hab auch gerade letzte Woche mein neues Baby dort gekauft: Fenwick Silver Wings 10-35gr 2,7m mit Triggergriff für 65€:k


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Enigma schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Kann mal ne EGI Collector 862MH in den Raum werfen. Sie ist 2,68 lang WG 15-45g und sie wiegt 135gr. Nicht kopflastig, sehr edel verarbeitet und wie sie sich aufläd. Unglaublich.
> 
> ...


 



Du scheinst ein Naturtalent zu sein.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Der Korrekturfaktor für persönliche Wurfweitenschätzungen am Wasser ist meist mit 1/2 anzunehmen! 

Als Alternative für weite Würfe mit kleinen Blinker gibt es viele Ruten, auch für weniger Geld, die über eine ausgeprägte brauchbare Spitzenaktion der Blankschnitte "Fast-Taper" verfügen. Leider hängt es aber auch sehr vom Werfer oder Werferin ab, :m wat dem eenen sin Uul is dem annern sin Nachtigall!
Zu unterscheiden ist auch Wurfweite von *komfortabler* Wurfweite - darauf kommt es beim Langzeitwerfen an! 
Und die Aufladungscharakteristik der Rute für komfortables Werfen muss zu Kraft und Körpergeometrie von Werfer oder Werferin passen.


----------



## Enigma (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Du scheinst ein Naturtalent zu sein.#6



Ist fieldtest. Es sei den, ich bin 1,20m groß und meine Schritte sind 50cm weit. 

War mit Freunden aufm Feld, hatte leichten bis kein Rückenwind. Naturtalent vielleicht, aber ich schiebe es mal auf den Blank. Der sich außergewöhnlich aufläd. Das Tackle ist optimal abgestimmt, da kommen so ne Würfe halt vor.

Die Toray Sea Bass ist fast 100% rund, gibt ergo fast kein Windwiederstand. Jeder der sie mal im der Hand hatte, weiß was ich mein. Fühlt sich wie ein Haar an.

Thats it, Tackle optimieren, aussergewöhnlich Fischen.

Enigma, das vielleicht Naturtalent


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Enigma schrieb:


> Ist fieldtest. Es sei den, ich bin 1,20m groß und meine Schritte sind 50cm weit.
> 
> War mit Freunden aufm Feld, hatte leichten bis kein Rückenwind. Naturtalent vielleicht, aber ich schiebe es mal auf den Blank. Der sich außergewöhnlich aufläd. Das Tackle ist optimal abgestimmt, da kommen so ne Würfe halt vor.
> 
> ...


 


@ Enigma,#h

nicht nur vielleicht.Wie groß bist du denn wirklich?


----------



## Enigma (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

@Jürgen

Volle 1,80m und mein Haar ist schön.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Enigma schrieb:


> @Jürgen
> 
> *Volle 1,80m* und mein Haar ist schön.


 


Und weshalb dann so kleine Schritte?:m


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Der Thread wird ja immer lustiger :q

Aber mal wieder konkret gefragt:
Was ist denn nach Eurer Meinung für mich das Richtige?
Ich bin 1,85m, kein schmächtiger Typ und komme mit ca. 3m langen Angeln gut klar.
Ich angel an der Ostsee meistens 3-4 Stunden durch und höre dann auf.
Davon feuer ich vielleicht 40% der Würfe volle Pulle. Den Rest dann eben komfortabel. Ich möchte jetzt eine Rute kaufen, die sich mit 12-18g Ködern gut auflädt und dann eben, bei guter Schnur und Rolle bequem über 70-80 meter wirft.

Also Fenwick, oder was? |kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Der Thread wird ja immer lustiger :q
> 
> Aber mal wieder konkret gefragt:
> Was ist denn nach Eurer Meinung für mich das Richtige?
> ...


 


Fenwick ist halt eine unter mehreren Alternativen.Jeder wird halt die Rute nennen,von der er überzeugt ist.
Ich nenne zusärzlich die Ruten von Grey`s.Die Platinum-Serie
ist sicher nicht schlechter,und der Preis ist auch erträglich.


----------



## Angler9999 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Ich habe letzten SA die Fenwick 8-32gr in der Hand gehabt. 
Klasse Gerät. (Griff zu lang, wie bei vielen)
Bei Moritz Nauen lag sie bei 189 Euronen.

Zum MeFo Angeln habe ich im Frühjahr ne Shinmano Yasei 10-30 gr 3,00 m genommen. Die Rute wiegt 158 gr.
Bei 20 gr ist sie allerdings schon an der Grenze wo es Spass macht zu werfen.
18 gr. Spöket ließen sich sehr gut werfen. Vor allem ermüdungsfrei. Auch der Drill der 4 MeFos 41, 65, 74 und 76cm waren ein Genuss.

Bis 18gr Yasei

weitere 3,00 m Vorschläge

Fenwick Ironfeather 8-32gr
Speedmaster 10-40gr
Diaflash -40gr
Balzer Alegra 10-45 ??? schau ich mir Sa an
Skeletor 8-32gr (hatte ich auch mit, aber ist zu Kopflastig, sonst tauglich)


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich habe letzten SA die Fenwick 8-32gr in der Hand gehabt.
> Klasse Gerät. *(Griff zu lang*, wie bei vielen)
> Bei Moritz Nauen lag sie bei 189 Euronen.
> 
> ...


 


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht,#d

erst Griff zu lang,und dann Empfehlung?


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Das ist doch mal schön konkret, danke.
Die Yaseis sind auch nicht gaanz so teuer, wie manches von Shimano.

Fischt denn hier jemand eine Grey's Rute und kann was drüber sagen?


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fenwick ist halt eine unter mehreren Alternativen.Jeder wird halt die Rute nennen,von der er überzeugt ist.
> Ich nenne zusärzlich die Ruten von Grey`s.Die Platinum-Serie
> ist sicher nicht schlechter,und der Preis ist auch erträglich.



Meinst Du die hier?:
GREYS PROWLA PLATINUM SPECIALIST SPINNRUTE 305cm 12-38g

Hast Du schon mal damit geangelt?


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal schön konkret, danke.
> Die Yaseis sind auch nicht gaanz so teuer, wie manches von Shimano.
> 
> *Fischt denn hier jemand eine Grey's Rute und kann was drüber sagen?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Ok, danke für die Info. Hast du die Ironfeather auch schon mal im Einsatz gehabt?
Mich würde interessieren, worin sich z.B. diese beiden in der Praxis unterscheiden.


----------



## Angler9999 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Griff zu lang ....
Ja, wie bei fast allen MeFo Ruten. (laß mich gern belehren)
Ist meine Meinung. Vielen ist der Griff nicht zu lang.

Die Yasei Zander hat bei Moritz im Angebot 89 Euronen gekostet. Am SA lag der Normalpreis bei 124,90€


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info.* Hast du die Ironfeather auch schon mal im Einsatz gehabt?*
> *Mich würde interessieren, worin sich z.B. diese beiden in der Praxis unterscheiden.*


 

Habe die IF II schon sehr oft gefischt,genau wie die IF II in
schwerer (bis 48 gr., und die 3,35 bis 56gr.).
Im Vergleich sind die Grey`s härter.
Und die Griffe der Grey`s sind auch kürzer.


----------



## Angler9999 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Greys Griff kürzer .... klingt gut

... dann werd ich mal nen Händler suchen der Greys hat und auch den Vergleich machen.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Ah, danke, dann gehen die Greys wohl eher in die Richtung meiner Aspire -40g, die für die leichte Fischerei nen kleinen Tick zu hart ist. Also ich komme mehr und mehr zu dem Schluss, dass es wohl doch die IF wird.
Kennt eigentlich jemand die neue IF Momentum?


----------



## Heringsfresser (8. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Jup, durfte die Momentum ein paar mal probeweise werfen, allerdings den Blank mit 12-48g Wurfgewicht. Konnte da bei gleichem Köder keinen Unterschied zu der Berkley Skeletor 2 in 8-32g hinsichtlich Wurfweite feststellen. (28g Küstenwobbler, eigentlich ein bischen viel für die Skeletor, aber sie nimmts mir nicht übel..). Die Momentum ist wesentlich straffer, was die Köderführung doch um einiges angenehmer und direkter macht.

Bei der Momentum werden wieder die altbewährten SIC-Ringe verwendet, die IF II hat diese SS 304 Titan Ringe. Da soll es in Verbindung mit Geflochtenen mal Probleme gegeben haben, was genau will mir jetzt aber nicht einfallen. Vielleicht weiß da jemand mehr...!?

Gruß,
HF

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------



## Hov-Micha (9. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Moin,

hab 2 IF II 8-32g im Besitz und wie Mario schreibt geb ich keine davon ab:vik:

Die Skeletor hat laut meinem Dealer den selben Blank, wurde ja auch schon gesagt.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist das die IF immernoch so teuer ist da doch der Nachfolger auf dem Markt ist??

Hab Anfang letzten Jahres meine 2te IF für glatte 85€ im Laden gekauft..wie scheint ein absoluter Treffer#6

Von mir jedenfalls absolute Kaufempfehlung!!

TL
Micha


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Hov-Micha schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab 2 IF II 8-32g im Besitz und wie Mario schreibt geb ich keine davon ab:vik:
> 
> ...


 


Gratuliere,#6

für meine 12-48g habe ich vor Jahren in Dänemark,als es die noch nicht un Deutschland gab,ca. 300€ bezahlt.|uhoh:
Habe es aber bis heute nicht bereut.


----------



## esgof (9. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Hov-Micha schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab 2 IF II 8-32g im Besitz und wie Mario schreibt geb ich keine davon ab:vik:
> 
> ...




Hallo Micha
kannst du sagen ob die noch welche haben am besten noch zu einem ähnlichen  kurs
vielleicht kannst du ja mal nach schauen ob noch welche vorhanden sind
gruß esgof


----------



## Dingsens (10. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Moin Jari,

ich hab dann letzte Woche mal für dich mit geguckt bei Moritz in KaKi. :m

Die IF haben sie nur noch in 2,70 (109,-) und 3,30m (139,-) da. Aber dafür auch eine riesige Auswahl an Alternativen! #6

Solltest wirklich mal hin und paar Ruten (ANGELRUTEN.!!) in die Hand nehmen und probieren.
Ich hatte z.B. die Kinetic Godspeed in der Hand und muß sagen,macht nen richtig guten Eindruck! und das für immerhin 69,-€.!!
Da ich selber auch ne Kinetic zum MeFo-Fischen benutze,kann ich nur sagen,dass die immer mal nen Blick wert sind. Nicht umsonst fischen die Dänen schon seit ewigen Zeiten damit.
Das stellt wiederum nur meine persönliche Meinung dar und sollte damit auch so angesehen werden. Allerdings habe ich (bis jetzt) noch nix gegenteiliges gehört,wahrscheinlich aus mangelnden Benutzerzahlen dieser Ruten. #c

Also,fahr einfach mal hin,lohnt sich wirklich.

Grüße aus Rostock,von einem,der euch,dicht an KaKi wohnenden,immer wieder auf's neue beneidet.!! #h


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (10. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Moin Jari,
> 
> ich hab dann letzte Woche mal für dich mit geguckt bei Moritz in KaKi. :m



Na, das ist ja mal ein Service!  #6  Vielen Dank Dingsens , ich schau mir die Kinetics mal an. 

Petri und Rock'n'Roll  :vik:


----------



## Dingsens (11. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Kein Ding,hab öfter mal in HH zu tun und lasse dann natürlich KEINE Gelegenheit aus,da mal rein zu schauen! :m
Und da mein Kollege auch grad auf der Suche nach ner vernünftigen MeFo-Peitsche ist,bot sich das grad an.

Grüße aus HRO...


----------



## Angler9999 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Ich habe mal ne Frage?
Die IF soll den gleichen Blank haben wie die Skeletor????

Ich habe die Skelli besessen und auch neulich die IF in der Hand gehabt. Ich habe es nicht bemerkt.

Die Skelli ist mir zu kopflastig. Die IF war es nicht ganz so. (Liegt wohl an dem langem Griff)

Ich habe am Freitag ne Daiwa Exceler Seatrout 10-40gr in der Hand gehabt. Als preisliche alternative sehr empfehlenswert. (36€)


----------



## k-bay (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

wo haste die daiwa für 36€ gesehen?
mfg


----------



## aurlandsfan (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Hallo, der Jörg Strehlow spricht sich im Novemberheft Fisch&Fang eindeutig für die Shimano Fireblood MH aus.
Nun ist der Preis für die Rute gerad kein Pappenstiel.
Ich möchte mir auch eine neue Mefo-Rute zulegen, bin aber  verunsichert welche es werden soll.
Zur Zeit fische ich die Iron Feather //6-24 grund Scierra XDA 12-42gr.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



aurlandsfan schrieb:


> Hallo, der Jörg Strehlow spricht sich im Novemberheft Fisch&Fang eindeutig für die Shimano Fireblood MH aus.
> Nun ist der Preis für die Rute gerad kein Pappenstiel.
> Ich möchte mir auch eine neue Mefo-Rute zulegen, bin aber  verunsichert welche es werden soll.
> Zur Zeit fische ich die Iron Feather //6-24 grund Scierra XDA 12-42gr.



wenn ich die neuesten immer umsonst bekommen würde dann wäre das wohl auch meine meinung :m

bestes preis-leistungsverhältnisist sicher die daiwa wie oben beschrieben aber den fisch fängt immer noch der angler und nicht die rute|bla:


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> wenn ich die neuesten immer umsonst bekommen würde dann wäre das wohl auch meine meinung :m
> 
> bestes preis-leistungsverhältnisist sicher die daiwa wie oben beschrieben *aber den fisch fängt immer noch der angler und nicht die rute|bla:[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Moin Leute, da Ihr diesen Trööt so angeregt wiederbelebt, hier mal ne Meldung von mir. Ich habe tatsächlich ne IF II gebraucht bekommen und bin total glücklich damit:l
Das Warten auf die Gelegenheit hat sich echt gelohnt.
Die macht echt alles, was sie soll. (Und half mir sogar prompt, Fische zu fangen|supergri) Nur die Ringe werde ich wohl noch modifizieren. (Surren etwas mit Geflochtener)
Aber in nem Geschäft hatte ich auf der Suche auch mal ne Greys in der Hand (Noch nicht mal die Platinum, sondern ne XRi, oder so) und die hätte ich fast mitgenommen. Echt n tolles Ding. Die Fireblood hatte ich da auch angefasst und die ist natürlich ne Klasse für sich, aber wirklich total überteuert.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

:m





j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Meerforellenfan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wenn ich die neuesten immer umsonst bekommen würde dann wäre das wohl auch meine meinung :m
> ...


----------



## k-bay (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Moin Leute, da Ihr diesen Trööt so angeregt wiederbelebt, hier mal ne Meldung von mir. Ich habe tatsächlich ne IF II gebraucht bekommen und bin total glücklich damit:l
> Das Warten auf die Gelegenheit hat sich echt gelohnt.
> Die macht echt alles, was sie soll. (Und half mir sogar prompt, Fische zu fangen|supergri) Nur die Ringe werde ich wohl noch modifizieren. (Surren etwas mit Geflochtener)
> Aber in nem Geschäft hatte ich auf der Suche auch mal ne Greys in der Hand (Noch nicht mal die Platinum, sondern ne XRi, oder so) und die hätte ich fast mitgenommen. Echt n tolles Ding. Die Fireblood hatte ich da auch angefasst und die ist natürlich ne Klasse für sich, aber wirklich total überteuert.


darf ich fragen was du bezahlt hast?
mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2011)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Nur die Ringe werde ich wohl


Die SS304 Ringe von ersten IF II und Skeletor sowie die vielen schweren "SIC" der Fenwick Momentum finde ich alle suboptimal, geht ja, aber es geht besser.
Wer hier nochmal neue leichte Beringung drauftut, wertet die Rute gewaltig auf, der Blank ist nämlich prinzipiell klasse.


----------



## lexusis71 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Hallo,
habs gesehen ist n alter trööt. Aber trotzdem.

Hab seit heut ne Fenwick Iron Feather 2.

IFS 100-ML 10´ Medium Light Spinning  1102746 Lures 8-32g F11.

zu Hause. Kann mir einer sagen was die für ein Wert hat.???

wäre euch sehr dankbar.

Gruß,Michael

Brauch die nicht wirklich.


----------



## Multe (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Die Fenwick Iron Feather 2 ist ja nicht mehr im Handel. Wenn du sie für rund 200.-€ bekommen hast, so war das ein guter Deal.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



lexusis71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habs gesehen ist n alter trööt. Aber trotzdem.
> 
> Hab seit heut ne Fenwick Iron Feather 2.
> ...



Willst Du sie verkaufen?


----------



## lexusis71 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Danke für eure antworten.

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher,aber denke schon.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Weiß ja nicht, ob das hier noch aktuell ist, aber bei Gerlinger gibts die Berkley Series One im Sonderkatalog für 60 Euro. Hat ja nach dem was man so liest den gleichen Blank wie die Fenwick und mir gefällt sie super


----------



## Multe (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht, ob das hier noch aktuell ist, aber bei Gerlinger gibts die Berkley Series One im Sonderkatalog für 60 Euro. Hat ja nach dem was man so liest den gleichen Blank wie die Fenwick und mir gefällt sie super


ich glaube, du hast da etwas in den falschen Hals bekommen. Da will nur jemand wissen, was die Rute für einen Wert hat, die er gewonnen hat und keine Rute kaufen.:q


----------



## lexusis71 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Hier noch 2 Bilder der Fenwick


----------



## Meerforellenfan (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

um die 200 €


----------



## Dr. Komix (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Was ist denn die FW in 3,3 mit 54g wg so wert?
Was könnte ich dafür bekommen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Was ist denn die FW in 3,3 mit 54g wg so wert?
> Was könnte ich dafür bekommen?


 


Ich habe vor 4-5 Jahren ca. 200€ bezahlt.:m


----------



## JanS (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

In Kaki gibt es die Momentum im Moment für 200€ neu ...


----------



## paule79 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Hi,
ich frage jetzt einfach mal hier nach,ich habe nichts anderes gefunden.
Die Berkley SkeletorPro 902 mit 15-40g Wg hab ich in der Hand gehabt.
Sie ist recht straff.
Bei der 3,0 m mit 12g Wg und die 2,7m mit 28g habe ich auch in der Hand gehabt,die fand ich recht weich.
Wie sieht es mit der 3,0 m Variante -32g aus,weiß das jemand?
Ci@o


----------



## Meerforellenfan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

Oder schau mal hier 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fenwick-Iron...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item27c80cda87


----------



## paule79 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*

@ Meerforellenfan


> Oder schau mal hier
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fenwick-Iron-...item27c80cda87



...meinst Du mich?

...und wie ist Sie von der Aktion her?
Ci@o


----------



## Meerforellenfan (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



paule79 schrieb:


> @ Meerforellenfan
> 
> 
> ...meinst Du mich?
> ...



Die Rute ist schon top aber jeder hat da ein anderes feeling......immer selbst in die Hand nehmen und entscheiden Paule#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Die Rute ist schon top aber jeder hat da ein anderes feeling......immer selbst in die Hand nehmen und entscheiden Paule#6


 

Diese Aussage sollte doch schon geholfen haben.|muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather II 8-32g 3,05m*



paule79 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der 3,0 m Variante -32g aus,weiß das jemand?
> Ci@o


Ja.
Die ist deutlich dicker im Blankdurchmesser bei dünn zulaufender Spitze, entsprechend straffer, weit mehr Rute als die 2,7m -28g.
Fürs Küstenfischen wird dieser Blank bzw. damit gut gebaute Ruten von sehr vielen Anglern als top bewertet.

Ärgerlich sind immer noch die vielen Angebote mit schlechten Ringen, also SS304 und rauh-spröden Einlagen bei den Skeletor-II. Aufpassen!
Ein Umbau kann sich trotzdem sehr lohnen, dann ist man auch locker besser als der teuerste Ironfeather/Momentum-Aufbau.


----------

